# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winckers-Kerkhof (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winckers-Kerkhof

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Winckers-Reincke, Rotterdam

Adres: Minervaplein 2-B, Rotterdam

Website: www.winckersreincke.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winckers-Kerkhof*

----------

